# Wanted R34 GTR rear bumper



## Cir2kuk (Aug 1, 2015)

Must be in good condition, Thanks.


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

You can order the bumper direct from nissan 6 weeks wait though and it comes colour coded from what the sales man was telling me


----------

